# Training a new puppy



## Sue (Aug 30, 2011)

I am hoping to purchase a puppy from our local breeders next litter of cockapoos
The pups are kept in kennels with Mum & Dad
What is the best method of training when I bring him home
Some books say it is not possible to crate train if kept in kennels from birth
Would appreciate any advice to hopefully make it easier for us both


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Sue said:


> I am hoping to purchase a puppy from our local breeders next litter of cockapoos
> The pups are kept in kennels with Mum & Dad
> What is the best method of training when I bring him home
> Some books say it is not possible to crate train if kept in kennels from birth
> Would appreciate any advice to hopefully make it easier for us both


Hi Sue
Our two Poo's where born in kennels and adapted to the crate easily and it makes life so much easier You will find plenty of info on here


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

thats like saying you cant teach an old dog new tricks. it is utter rubish. the puppy will adapt quickly if you are consistent. 

any way welcome, what kind of cockapoo are you getting American/English (working or show) cross toy/mini what colour girls or boy? do you have a name yet


----------

